# Sacred Stone Camp against the DAPL



## Slingshot Collective (Aug 10, 2016)

If you can make it out to North Dakota, please consider going to the Sacred Stone Spirit Camp against the Dakota Access Pipeline (DAPL).

For more info, please check: https://www.facebook.com/CampoftheSacredStone


----------



## Nelco (Aug 15, 2016)

Bump


----------



## outskirts (Sep 9, 2016)

Bump
#NoDAPL


----------

